# TT Blog - Post 5 - Revelations



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

PsyberVW said:


> Finally home this week and I started tearing down the car to see what clues I can find.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm starting to think there is something wrong with my 3rd gear shift fork. From what I can see, the shifter will run through all the gears without the clutch, but it does hit every position (so there's no missing linkage). I verified by removing the airbox and shfiting through the positions at the tranny then looking into the car to see that the shifter changed position.
> 
> ...


----------

